#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Feliz Ano Novo pessoal!

## MarcusMaciel

Que 2018 seja um ano de Paz, Saude e Sucesso para todos.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Que 2018 seja um ano de Paz, Saude e Sucesso para todos.


opa é nois

----------


## alextaws

Feliz ano novo a todos

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Obrigado a você e todos nós, um 2018 repleto de realizações e esperanças ao futuro.

----------


## liconeto9

Feliz ano novo, e que 2018 seja repleto de drogas, sexo, rock e tudo mais que sua mente e seu corpo aguentar!!!
*Sucesso meninos!!!*

----------

